# RS badge



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

Has anyone else with a RS had the red insert i the RS badge start coming out? I noticed this on one side when the car was 2 weeks old. I tucked it back in. Now seeing it on the other side too. Tucking in the red keeps it it place for a while. I think I saw someone else posting about his but couldn't find it. I could get the dealer to replace them, but unless they've changed the way they're made I don't see why it just won't happen again. Has anyone run into this issue and are the replacements holding up?


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I thought it was paint, not an insert. Hope mine are not coming out, I'll have to look at them later. If yours keep coming out you could try taking out the red inserts and putting the grafxwerx decal overlays on as replacements. GrafxWerks.com - "RS" Door Badge Overlays // Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

ecw73 said:


> Has anyone else with a RS had the red insert i the RS badge start coming out? I noticed this on one side when the car was 2 weeks old. I tucked it back in. Now seeing it on the other side too. Tucking in the red keeps it it place for a while. I think I saw someone else posting about his but couldn't find it. I could get the dealer to replace them, but unless they've changed the way they're made I don't see why it just won't happen again. Has anyone run into this issue and are the replacements holding up?


This happened with one of my RS inserts, dealer replaced the entire badge and it has held up fine. I'd say get it replaced by the dealer.


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

yeah i would have dealer replace it


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

ecw73 said:


> Has anyone else with a RS had the red insert i the RS badge start coming out? I noticed this on one side when the car was 2 weeks old. I tucked it back in. Now seeing it on the other side too. Tucking in the red keeps it it place for a while. I think I saw someone else posting about his but couldn't find it. I could get the dealer to replace them, but unless they've changed the way they're made I don't see why it just won't happen again. Has anyone run into this issue and are the replacements holding up?



Your not the only one..Our passenger side was replaced by the dealer & now the drivers side is doing the same exact thing. No biggie as I'm going to get it replaced when we get our first oil change done..


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Didnt even check my "RS" badges, hopefully none fall out

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

Eightbelow said:


> I thought it was paint, not an insert. Hope mine are not coming out, I'll have to look at them later. If yours keep coming out you could try taking out the red inserts and putting the grafxwerx decal overlays on as replacements. GrafxWerks.com - "RS" Door Badge Overlays // Chevrolet Cruze


No they're plastic inserts. Paint probably would have held up better. It's under warranty so I'll have dealer replace at next appt, however unless they've improved the part I expect it will eventually recur. If enough people have this problem and report it to their dealer I'd assume GM would get the message and fix the part. Cheap plastic junk...


----------



## Robafett (Apr 25, 2011)

I saw this happening on one of the dealer cars, mine are just fine!


----------



## ShadyCruze (Jul 14, 2011)

My Passenger side RS Logo started peeling off, I tried pressing down on it hard but it only kept it in place for like 10 minutes. I took it to the dealer to get it replaced as well as fixed the drive side front turn signal, will try to pick up from the dealer today.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah it happened to me too. I may paint the inside of badge white though!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

mine don't seem to be an insert, or aren't falling out anyway.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine are good too.....for now. lol.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine fell out also. Made an apointment at the dealer for my recall and oil change tomorrow. Told him aboute the badge and said no problem, they will replace it. He said he has had a few do that.


----------



## ShadyCruze (Jul 14, 2011)

Went to the dealer, they advised me they have to make an order for the badge and then call me when it comes in to replace the whole piece.


----------



## SummitCruze (Mar 29, 2011)

the driver side s insert is also coming out. And i have tinted windows and the back driver side window something inside the door is marking the tint on the inside. when i take it for its first oil change gonna have them look at both issues


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

My passenger side RS red insert is coming out, on the 2nd badge. The first one fell apart after about 3 weeks of ownership, dealer replaced it. Now the replacement is doing the same thing. They have ordered another one. GM should have used paint instead of a red plastic insert.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

audog said:


> GM should have used paint instead of a red plastic insert.


Looks like a supplier problem to me. I'd love to know where (and who) they are made.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Looks like a supplier problem to me. I'd love to know where (and who) they are made.


If you ever find out, let me know. Since the rest of the car is de-badged, if they fail again, I may just remove them as well. I liked the idea of black car with just the RS badges, but don't like having to deal with them falling apart.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I had the same problem today when washing my car. The passenger side top right part of the "s" started to peel away from the badge. I had read this post a few days ago.. so was expecting the issue sooner or later. The fix was easy, I just used some 3m ultra adhesive and applied a thin layer of it with a toothpick under the portion that was separating. It worked like a charm. I'm currently tossing around the idea of stripping the stickers and filling in the areas with body matching touch up paint.


----------



## SwinkTech (Jul 11, 2011)

I had the driver side badge begin to come out, took it to the dealer and was told that it could be months, due to GM had stopped production on the part. Well 5 days later they call say the part is in. After I go up and they replace it, as I'm getting into the car I notice the they replaced both sides with bigger RS emblems similar to what is on the Camero. Also paint on chrome or chrome finish wouldn't last, my dad said who is a auto body tech. Which is why GM used inserts, so it would last.


----------



## storming (Feb 28, 2011)

Just picked up our 2012 Cruze 1LT RS and it looks as if they made the new RS badges in chrome. Maybe to fix the problem with the red badges, hopefully these new chrome badges are of a better quality. What does everyone think about these RS badges in chrome now, like or think the red and black badges looked better? I personally like the Chrome badges even though we may black out all the chrome emblems on the car anyway! See pic below,,


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

storming said:


> Just picked up our 2012 Cruze 1LT RS and it looks as if they made the new RS badges in chrome. Maybe to fix the problem with the red badges, hopefully these new chrome badges are of a better quality. What does everyone think about these RS badges in chrome now, like or think the red and black badges looked better? I personally like the Chrome badges even though we may black out all the chrome emblems on the car anyway! See pic below,,


I'd prefer the chrome myself.


----------



## Cruzeski (Oct 12, 2011)

My RS badges look fine.. they are on my workbench since i took them off the car. lol


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Mine fell off on passenger side too. Still waiting for the dealer to replace it


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm having this same problem. I went to the dealership for a tire rotation and had them change my oil while they were at it, which was still at about 38% at 6500 miles.

My shifter cap also came off. The dealer ordered these parts for replacement.

No biggie though. Otherwise, the car runs and acts great.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey _Storming_, I am willing to bet the dealer pulled out the red inserts before they put it on the lot. My 2012 does not have the red inserts either, but when I checked a 2012 LTZ on the dealers showroom floor it had them...and they were falling out. I want the red inserts, otherwise you cant read the letters from a distance. Anyone know if they have a revised part# to fix this problem?


----------



## cruzershane (Feb 9, 2012)

mine look fine but i just got my car. hoping they hold up


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I just got mine too, less than 300 miles and the red inserts are gone...unless they were never there to begin with, didn't really notice if they were there when I picked it up.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow looks like those red RS badges are made with low quality!


----------

